# σκόρος ή σκώρος; σκόρος



## nickel (Aug 1, 2011)

Ο *σκόρος* προέρχεται από το αρχαίο _κόρις_ (από το οποίο βγήκε κι ο _κοριός_). Η λανθασμένη γραφή με –_ω_– επηρεάζεται ίσως από το αρχαίο _σκωρ_ (_του σκατός_) ή από τη _σκωρία_ (κι αυτή από το _σκωρ_) ή από την ομορφιά του –_ω_–, αλλά δεν παύει να είναι λανθασμένη. Όλοι αυτοί οι *_σκώροι_ χρειάζονται *σκωροκτόνο, για να μείνουμε με τα *σκόρο, αντισκορικό, σκοροαπωθητικό, σκοροκτόνο, σκοροφαγωμένος*.


----------

